# Remy Presas Jr. and Dr. Wilfredo Matias Seminar



## Datu Kelly S. Worden (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes indeed, Great seminar in Tacoma Washington!

4th Annual MARPPIO Training Event and Memorial Dinner. 

The Friday night sticking fighting was a blast with 20 people signing up for the sparring. We started off with Hand and wrist sparring using the hand bucket and wrist guard with 16 people sharing the floor at one time. From there the progression went to live hand and knee targeting, body thrusting, as well as close quarter strikes with hands, elbows, knees and kicks. 

After a hour of solid technical skill development we progressed to smaller groups on the floor with Helmet and gear continuous sparring, acknowledgement of first hit or domination of exchange. At one junction we had 8 women on the floor all pounding hard, it was fun just watching that! 

The bad boys, Big Ken, Ian, Stuart, and of course Big Brian really slammed hard and had the serious marks to prove it the next couple days as the swelling went down. 

Saturday the seminar started with Remy Jr. instructing a single stick lock flow with so much of his Father's dynamics everyone was seriously impressed. I got some real critics in the clan and even Big Filipino Rey got excited to see Remy Jr. improve so much since last year. This was the 4th year for MARPPIO and it was better and more dynamic than any other MARPPIO seminars before. 

Dr. Willy was sticking and moving with a serious energy in his applications, if Modern Arnis players have not had the privilage to train with Dr. Willy and Dr. Remy Jr. they are missing a connection to the art, and a direct connection to the energy Professor Presas brought to the training, simple as that. Dr. Willy really put the hammer down with his Tapi Tapi exchanges, Dr. Willy outlined 18 right hand and 16 left hand sets, simple to complex shut downs to trapping was the order of the weekend with both instructors! 

All I can say is, next year is a given and people have committed to attending already. Head count was down from the previous years due to my bad scheduling earlier this year, I made a mistake making the seminar fall on Father's Day Weekend, yet 35 participants was not a terrible turnout, impressively, energy and skill level was solid as well as progressive. 


Datu Kelly S. Worden
_________________
Kelly S. Worden


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice review, sir. Thank you! It sounds like a everyone had a good time, and learned well...

Paul


----------

